# Rahmenhöhe altes Slayer



## Coffeemug (15. August 2006)

Hallo!
Bin gerade am grübeln,ob ich mir evtl. ein "altes" Slayer aus 2005 gönnen soll.
Mit Probefahrt beim Händler ist da leider nicht mehr viel los,drum wende ich mich eben an die geneigte Forumsnutzerschaft:

Bin mir näml. nicht ganz schlüssig,welche Rahmengrösse ich wählen soll.
Körpermasse:175cm,81cm Schrittlänge,eher langer Rücken/Oberkörper.
Mein Element fahr' ich in 18".

Was meint ihr:16,5" oder 18" fürs 2005er Slayer?
Auf allen Fotos,die ich bislang gesehn habe sieht das 16,5" irgendwie sehr gedrungen und klein aus...
...vielleicht kann mir hier ja mal jemand ein Foto von einem aufgebauten 16,5" posten.

Bin für alle Meinungen/Erfahrungen äusserst dankbar!

Gruß,
P.


----------



## fashizzel (15. August 2006)

also ich bin gut 180cm groß und fahre das slayer in 18". fühlt sich sehr gut an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffeemug (15. August 2006)

Hallo!
Danke schonmal!
Der Rocky-Händler meines Vertrauens meinte ebenfalls,daß ich im Zweifel mit 18" nix falsch machen kann...


----------



## MTB Maddin (15. August 2006)

Naja, das ist auch ne Frage des Einsatzbereichs. Wenn du eher sportliche Touren fährst, das größere.
Wenn du doch mehr Enduro und bergab fährst, dann die kleinere, fürs Handling isses einfach besser.


----------



## Coffeemug (15. August 2006)

Hallo!
Hab' den Mountainbikepark Pfälzerwald direkt vor der Nase,von daher also eher Touren,Singletrail,und:
wo man runter will,muss man erstmal rauf kommen...


----------



## Ani (15. August 2006)

zu klein kann man zur größten not noch etwas strecken, zu groß bleibt zu aber zu groß
wobei bei deiner größe ein 18er wohl gehen sollte.

ich zB hab aber das slayer05 in 15 genommen obwohl ich bei 1,67 und 75cm schrittlänge laut dieser größentabellen eigentlich ein 16,5 hätte nehmen müssen. aber ich sitze halt lieber etwas kompakter, ausserdem hatte ich mich mit der händlerin unterhalten, die ca so groß ist wie ich und meinte ich würd mit einem 15ener sicher besser zurecht kommen.
ich bin mit dem rad jetzt wirklich zufrieden und es sieht wirklich schnucklig aus (also schon nach bike und nicht nach kinderspielzeug ;-)
rahmengröße ist halt nicht nur tabelle sondern auch immer ein bisschen persönlicher geschmack


----------



## Rocklandbiker (16. August 2006)

Coffeemug schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Hab' den Mountainbikepark Pfälzerwald direkt vor der Nase,von daher also eher Touren,Singletrail,und:
> wo man runter will,muss man erstmal rauf kommen...



Na da haben wir ja mit dem MTB-Park Pfälzerwald das gleiche Schicksal 
Ich würde den 18er nehmen. Eher einen etwas zu großen Rahmen und einen kurzen (90-100) Vorbau, als einen kurzen Rahmen und einen langen (120) Vorbau.

Gruß aus dem Herzen der Pfalz

RK


----------

